# Bifocals, varifocals, multifocals, etc



## Yellow Fang (24 Oct 2019)

I am thinking of getting some varifocals or multifocals. My distance vision is fine, but I don't want to be constantly taking my reading glasses on and off or peering over the top of them. Thing is I sometimes have to read writing on bits of machinery, which may be above my eye level. Another things is that I suspect I am getting longer sighted.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2019)

I swear by varifocals. Others swear about them....


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Oct 2019)

Varifocals are great. However, buy the best lens option. They generally come in expensive, very expensive and outrageous. Go for the latter. And give yourself at least three years to get used to them.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2019)

Varifocals for me and the best available I got used the them very quickly, my work depends on me seeing tiny movements of light so good glasses are a must.


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2019)

Varifocals for me.Also reacterlite which I wouldn’t bother with again,as sunlight seems to leak in the side of the frame.

Cycle/sports glasses solve this problem.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2019)

I couldn’t get on with varifocals. Made me feel sick wearing them! Specsavers were happy to exchange for single vision and refund the difference in cost.
I just take my distance specs off if needed to read (low light!)


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Oct 2019)

Get on fine with mine and as mentioned above get the best lenses you can.

For riding I have some contacts which were set-up for me so I can see long distance but still read the Garmin.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

I was persuaded by Boots to try varifocals 3-4 years ago. The ones I chose were at the outrageous price level.

My main need for glasses is reading. I was only able to focus on a 2" section of newspaper column at a time thus having to move my head or the reading material almost constantly.

Clearly millions get on very well with varifocals but personally I don't and won't try again. The Boots offer was a full refund if one didn't get on with them. My advice would be to find an optician with a similar offer.

I still don't understand the logic of offering a full refund on a highly personalized product which costs several hundred ££££s. Seems daft to me.


----------



## screenman (26 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was persuaded by Boots to try varifocals 3-4 years ago. The ones I chose were at the outrageous price level.
> 
> My main need for glasses is reading. I was only able to focus on a 2" section of newspaper column at a time thus having to move my head or the reading material almost constantly.
> 
> ...



I guess the return rate is very low, also the cost of the product is way less than the customer pays, which also may explain why the woman behind Specsavers is worth over £800,000,000


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2019)

I didn't like varifocals either. Ended up going back and getting separate reading and distance ones. They sound great in principal not having to swap back and forward, but it was too much of a compromise for me.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2019)

Varifocals for me, even wore them home for the first time on my bike


----------



## Venod (26 Oct 2019)

Varifocals for me also, never had a problem with them, I have some bike specific ones from Optilabs with reactolite lenses, I use them aii the time on the bike but the quality is not as good as my Specsaver pairs, this may be due the shape of the frames.
The biggest problem I have with specs on the bike is keeping them clear, I am a very sweaty bugger.


----------



## PK99 (26 Oct 2019)

I'vs had Varifocals for a long time with no issues.

A couple of points:

There is a technique you need to get used to for reading. Point your nose at the text and tip your head up/down till the text is clear. To scan, do not move you eyes form side to side as that means using the edge of the reading portion of the lens which gives distortions (see below) instead move your head slightly from side to side.

The different grades of Bifocal lenses relate to the width of the undistorted sweet spot in the reading portion. Cheap = narrow Expensive = wide..
Depends both on your prescription (especially degree of astigmatism) and how much reading you intend to do with them.

I'm just in the process of changing my specs, have gone for the most expensive varifocal option for my main specs, but for any cycling pair will go for the cheapest.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> I couldn’t get on with varifocals. Made me feel sick wearing them! Specsavers were happy to exchange for single vision and refund the difference in cost.
> I just take my distance specs off if needed to read (low light!)




Same here, i didn't like the dishing effect.. And the small reading area. 
They were terrible for seeing level which was a joke as i was a paving installer at the time. 

Ive had bifocal lenses for about 4 yrs now, perfect for me. 
No probs cycling and correctly fitted makes all the difference


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Oct 2019)

I've had varifocals for about 5 years now. You could go to the mass market High street shops like Specsavers but the best results I've had came from Boots. In my opinion you should choose a frame which is mid to deep lens rather than the thinner variety. Protect your eyes from Infrared with the automatic reaction to darken when bright light.


----------



## PK99 (28 Oct 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I've had varifocals for about 5 years now. You could go to the mass market High street shops like Specsavers but the best results I've had came from Boots. In my opinion you should choose a frame which is mid to deep lens rather than the thinner variety. Protect your eyes from Infrared with the automatic reaction to darken when bright light.



Strongly doule up on the deep lens idea - maximise the size of the sweet spot.


----------

